# Beds, dishes and toys for your puppy?



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

We will be getting our puppy in about a month and I am trying to prepare. My new questions pertain to her area; bed, blanket, bowls, toys, etc. I am looking at the puppia beds and the pawd 3 in 1 dog bed. The latter is appealing because you can cinch it as a nest bed or open it flat and it can be tossed into the washer. Anyone use either one for their babies? I have found a raised dog feeder with ceramic dishes that I like. I know that many of you have said to use ceramic dishes. Now my biggest problem is finding the right toys. Any suggestions? 

Thank you so much for your advice, I have been making a list!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Our Bella is now 4 months old and she has taught us quite a bit in a very short period of time! Well, she and all my new friends here on SM  . No matter which bed you choose, I would highly recommend getting a crate also ~ didn't know if you had already decided to do that, but it is a God send for potty training and training their sweet little bladders at night. I use a ceramic dish from Pier 1 (not a puppy dish), but I am thinking of getting something even more shallow...so that's something to consider since they aren't big fans of dipping their heads deep into a dish. 

TOYS...our favorite department!:chili: Bella loves baby toys so appropriate teething toys are wonderful. We got a nubby type teether from Petco or Petsmart and it is her very favorite (well that and a shoe I reluctantly sacrificed lol:smpullhair. The nubby teether is red and round and it has raised edges for her to grind her teeth on. Teething really hurts and so you'll put will need some great appropriate options to help her/his teeth. She also loves kitty toys - balls with bells inside and ANYTHING that makes noise. Walmart sells little $2 or so wrist toys for babies. We got Bella a pink one with a stuffed baseball at the end. When she plays with it, it sounds like crumpled paper ....heaven!! 

Have fun with your new little one. Can't wait to see pictures!:wub:


----------



## Corina (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm no much help here but I thought I'd share. I just got my puppy but since I have another dog the pretty much will have to share toys, my older dog has tons of toys. My puppy's favorites so far are the ones that make noise, especially the balls, if they make noise as they roll even better and she loves her stuffed animals and anything that feels good on her teeth!

For beds my older dog just has a giant pillow with a cozy pillow case and blanket and my puppy has a doggy bed with a cozy blanket I made her myself! She also has a crate that she loves to be in.

For dishes I like to use stainless steel for water and ceramic for food. I like the ones that can't be knocked over since my older dog loves eating her food off the floor for some reason..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Teething toys are a must! Bailey's absolute favorite is a little wishbone made by Nylabone. 

Nylabone | Nylabone Durable Chew Bones | Rhino Toys

The Petstages mini toys are also a hit:

Petstages Products with Purpose

Bailey also loves to play tug with his Skineez. They come in a mini size, too:

Skinneeez Stuffing-Free Dog Toys by Spot


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

For beds, we like the Martha Stewart beds, West Paw mats, and fleece baby blankets.
Water is in stainless steel Bella Bowls here & Lixit water bottles.

Toys are limitless!  We like hard Nylabones, Kong Braids, naturally shed Antlers, skinneeez, Martha Stewart long legged toys, Zanies stuffed cupcakes, Petstages toys, & a wiffle ball for fetch, laser pointers, GoDog stuffed dinosaurs, and the list goes on.  

Congrats on your upcoming puppy!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

PetStages were Bella's absolute favorite and they're proving to be Enzo's favs too! 

As for beds, we have a couple of Martha Stewart beds, on that looks like a little couch and the other is a rectangular bostler bed, and we also have a few other basic donught beds? Not quite sure what to call them. IMO I wouldn't go spending too much on beds, they can get dirty and when you wash them they are never quite the same. Plus, Bella loves her basic little donught bed that was probably $15, she rarely uses the $40 Martha Stewart couch.

As for bowls, we use stainless steel, looking into a bottle stand tho because Bella has recently started getting tear stains again and I'm hoping that may help.


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Bridget! She will have a crate to sleep in at night and I will also set up an area in a pen as well. I ordered a raised feeder with shallow ceramic dishes for her so that she won't have to stick her little face in the bowl too much lol. I am paying close attention to what everyone is suggesting and I have ordered a few toys so far. I am trying to not go too overboard, but well, you know how that goes! :innocent: I have been looking at cat toys. Are there cat toys or baby toys that you mentioned that you can suggest? I know she is going to be so tiny! Your Bella is adorable! I can't wait to be able to share pics with you guys!


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing Corina! Your Candy is gorgeous and what a beautiful pic; that looks like a professional pic! I have been looking at toys that make noise and am trying to decide which ones to order. I unfortunately don't have the talent of sewing so I ordered the bed and blanket but that's awesome that you can sew! What a special gift to be able to make that for your little one.


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Marj and Bailey,

Thank you so much for the suggestions! I ordered 3 different mini nylabones (wishbone included), a raccoon skinneeez, and a few petstages toys. :thumbsup:

Jill, 

I ordered a Kong Braidz giraffe and I can't seem to find the cupcake :-( I did order a few toys from the Grandma Adams collection and a stuffingless bone from West Paw Design. Thank you for the suggestions! They are a huge help! 

Amanda Brooke,

I ordered a few of the petstages toys but it's too late about the bed lol, I ordered one that was a bit pricey but so pretty and looked so soft and cozy. Hopefully it lasts a little while! :blush:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

This was an all time favorite of my dogs over the years. Cosy still has them.
She loved sticking her head in the hive and walking around with it. Crazy girl.
Amazon.com: Kyjen PP01055 Hide-A-Bee Pet Toy, Large: Pet Supplies


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

That is too cute! Thanks! Did you in fact order the large one for Cosy? I also see another one, hide-a-squirrel. Was that one a success with your dogs as well? (they're both just so cute!) Brit, your Cosy looks like a little doll. She is just such a beautiful dog!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cosy said:


> This was an all time favorite of my dogs over the years. Cosy still has them.
> She loved sticking her head in the hive and walking around with it. Crazy girl.
> Amazon.com: Kyjen PP01055 Hide-A-Bee Pet Toy, Large: Pet Supplies



Bailey loves his Hide-a-Bee! He also loves sticking his head in it (very hard on the topknot!) If he's a good boy, still very iffy, Santa might bring him a Hide-a-Squirrel or a Hide-a-Bird. They also have a Hide-a-Gingerbread House.

One of Bailey's favorites is a baby toy my grandson outgrew, the Melissa & Doug bug jar. The bugs squeak, crinkle and rattle and are the perfect size for carrying.

http://www.amazon.com/Melissa-Doug-Deluxe-Fill-Spill/dp/B000NV6BZY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320325992&sr=8-1


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you get the little one or the large one? I thought I remembered that someone recommended the larger one while I was combing through old posts but I can't remember and my shopping cart is full lol! :blink: I am just trying to decide which size to get.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the large size of the hide-a-toys because they can stick their muzzle in the holes easier. The Junior size is super tiny and they can't really dig inside it. The toys are bigger on the larger size but are still small enough for a Maltese to carry around. Hope this helps!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Congrats on your soon-to-be baby! Zoey always liked a small, soft, cozy bed to feel like she is being hugged. After 2 yrs she still uses her favorite pink bed, I think it was for a cat, but great size for her! She still loves the smart toys which you put in treats or kong for hours of entertainment, especially when you leave the house keeps them busy. Remembering the puppy teething stage, I use to freeze carrot sticks & green beans which were healthy & cold for her gums during teething. Good luck!


----------

